# Evil Clown....into an Evil Clown Farmer? Ideas/help needed...



## Death Trail (Oct 30, 2008)

Need costume help....


So my Wife and I are going to be Scary Evil Clowns this year, bought the whole prosthetic mask from Screamteam......., however I also bought a facade from a Halloween store. Spirit Halloween was selling their Barn type Town with working windmill and Silo so I bought it and was wondering how I could incorporate clowns into it? I figured maybe for my costume wear overalls and boots but would that look stupid if i'm a clown? I just don't like the multi colored costume and it can't be huge clown outfit or it'll get snagged on my Halloween props around the yard as I sneak up to scare people. I just figured a clown can be anything as long as the face is scary. IS this true? Ideas? Comments? Suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

I would probably just dye your coveralls to a color that would fit your make up's color scheme. There are other ways you can also have it in people's minds that you are a clown farmer. Make a body form, wrap up in cotton batting to look like a cotton candy hay bail. I dunno, just spit balling ideas. But I hope that your costume works out, seems like a great concept. Just remember multi color doesn't necessarily mean it has to be brightly colored.


----------



## Death Trail (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the tip GHASTLY, still trying to figure out what I am going to wear. The whole standard clown costume just does not do it for me and it feels big and dumpy to wear, so i'm trying to figure something out without people going."Why is a clown dressed as a farmer lol"

Any other tips or costume ideas are welcome...


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

Just tossing out a gag, but what if you had some balloons in a bushel basket or tied up around your scenery, with happy faces drawn on them with a sharpie? You can take a pitchfork or other farm-type tool and attach a pin to a tine, just the very tip exposed. Wait for the right moment and pop a balloon or two for a quick startle.

Good luck, sounds fun.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Perhaps if the barn looked like it housed circus animals or sideshow creatures, having a clown around would make perfect sense. Barring having actual animals, you could have tattered posters on the barn walls advertising the circus and its attractions. Add a dark twist of some kind to make it spookier (sideshow creatures would work beautifully for that).

I agree a bright clown suit would be out of place in such a setting. You could go with an "I'm off duty but still in makeup" look - overalls with one strap hanging off the shoulder, ragged T-shirt, scuffed up boots, big cigar. I think it could work


----------



## Death Trail (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome thanks for the ideas. I really like the balloon popping idea and the circus tattered posters, I am going to see what I can come up with! THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------

